# [CHICAGO] I was asked to take green bags away from them



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey, it was 17.15 when I tapped the screen before I start heading home. 18.00 block popped out so I grabbed it right away. I didn't plan to do Amazon Flex in my Altima coupe lol. Once arrived to the WH I was given Oak Park run (can't complain). Easy parking, dark streets with nice homes.

But the very first address was in the city at 1400 W Grand block. 3 bags of fresh crap (no tip from what I've heard). Of course apartment buiding with double gate. It means if you have no cart or anything like that and you need to handle 3 heavy bags as I did... It's impossible to do it in one run. No one picks the phone up.

Finally guy tells me to bring it up. And of course something like 'I have like 8 green bags so please take them back'.
I said I have small car, so I can fit them in. And please guys, fold them down next time. I'm not wasting my time to fold 8 bags in your apartment. Be respectful as I am.

Next stop it was a nice home close to Division / Harlem. At the destination I saw maybe 10 green bags in their patio. So I brought their stuff as close as possible to their door, rang the bell and flew away to my car to complete the last delivery. I don't need those crappy green bags in my trunk.

What do you do in such situations?


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol that was funny. The green truck drivers do exact the same. Nobody wants to return all those green bags.
Since I'm doing dot com deliveries, I don't have to deal with em.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Finally guy tells me to bring it up. And of course something like 'I have like 8 green bags so please take them back'.
> I said I have small car, so I can fit them in. And please guys, fold them down next time. I'm not wasting my time to fold 8 bags in your apartment. Be respectful as I am.
> Next stop it was a nice home close to Division / Harlem. At the destination I saw maybe 10 green bags in their patio. So I brought their stuff as close as possible to their door, rang the bell and flew away to my car to complete the last delivery. I don't need those crappy green bags in my trunk.
> What do you do in such situations?


Amazon recently sent an email regarding this which I couldn't find at this moment, but the summary is that the collection of green totes is responsibility of the driver from the customer's house to WH. "Fresh" is indeed pain in A$$, no tips and you have to bring the totes back too.... BUT.......... this is part of Prime Now program, like it or not have to do it! If customer calls the Amazon CS about non collection green totes drivers will be penalized. So watch it!..........


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Recently I noticed they don't give green totes anymore. Now it's a strong paper bag. No more problem I guess (beside no tips).


----------

